# دخول  السيد  المسيح أورشليم



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2011)

*دخول  السيد  المسيح أورشليم
























































*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2011)

*غسل أرجل التلاميذ

























*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2011)

*التجربه على الجبل

































*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*صور جميله جداا

ميرسي استاذي​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جداا
> 
> ميرسي استاذي​*


* 
شكرا جدا
أخى الغااالى
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2011)

رووووووووووووووووعة 

مجهود قيم اخي 

شكرا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (26 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعة
> 
> مجهود قيم اخي
> 
> ...


*مرور 
جميل ورائع جدا
شكرا أخى كليمو
الرب يباركك *​


----------



## باسبوسا (1 أبريل 2011)

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى جدا .*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> *ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى جدا .*


*شكرا جداا
 مرور جميل جدا
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*شكرااا على الصور الرائعه
*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرااا على الصور الرائعه
> *​


*شكرا جدا
الرب يبارك مرورك الرااائع​*


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

شكر الك عالصور الحلوة
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> شكر الك عالصور الحلوة
> الرب يباركك


*
شكرا جداا
للمرور الكريم
الرب يباركك*


----------



## vetaa (15 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع جمييييييييل
ودخول السيد المسيح اورشليم خلاص بعد يومين

بركه الايام الجميله دى معانا دايما
شكرا لحضرتك 
*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييل
> ودخول السيد المسيح اورشليم خلاص بعد يومين
> 
> بركه الايام الجميله دى معانا دايما
> ...


*
شكرا جداا 
للمرور الغالى والتقييم
الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## shamaoun (15 أبريل 2011)

great effort


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2011)

shamaoun قال:


> great effort


شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2011)

جميل

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------

